# Private coaches in N. San Diego



## Youknow (May 9, 2017)

Anyone have recommendations on specific coaches? My daughter is 8 and would like to improve shooting technique. Thanks.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 9, 2017)

Alex Walker & Daniel McKell are both great.


----------



## Youknow (May 9, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Alex Walker & Daniel McKell are both great.


Thanks. How is it looked upon, in the competitive soccer world, to be taking privates from a competing club's coaches?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 9, 2017)

Youknow said:


> Thanks. How is it looked upon, in the competitive soccer world, to be taking privates from a competing club's coaches?


Usually best to take privates from coaches within your own club, but not the kids current coach.  
That said Alex is great and I know that Daniel runs camps with kids from multiple clubs attending.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Youknow said:


> Thanks. How is it looked upon, in the competitive soccer world, to be taking privates from a competing club's coaches?


Do what is right for your kid and don't worry what it looks like.


----------



## outside! (May 9, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Usually best to take privates from coaches within your own club, but not the kids current coach.
> That said Alex is great and I know that Daniel runs camps with kids from multiple clubs attending.


That is not our experience. Most that I know of take privates from a coach not in their club.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 9, 2017)

outside! said:


> That is not our experience. Most that I know of take privates from a coach not in their club.


Ok.  I trust you. I have 1 daughter in club soccer and limited experience.  I can only speak to what I have seen.  I have found that a trainer and a coach have 2 different functions.  Find the trainer that works for your kid.


----------



## Socal United (May 10, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Ok.  I trust you. I have 1 daughter in club soccer and limited experience.  I can only speak to what I have seen.  I have found that a trainer and a coach have 2 different functions.  Find the trainer that works for your kid.


Where the coach comes from should be of no consequence.  If it is, should stay away.  I see a lot of coaches in my business use this tactic, no place for it.  All about fit.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 10, 2017)

Youknow said:


> Anyone have recommendations on specific coaches? My daughter is 8 and would like to improve shooting technique. Thanks.


Are you near poinsettia park in Carlsbad?


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2017)

Youknow said:


> Thanks. How is it looked upon, in the competitive soccer world, to be taking privates from a competing club's coaches?


In San Diego you have an alternative, use Catalyst Soccer Training.  The majority of the trainers have no affiliation with any clubs.  All of the trainers are current of ex-college players and had to complete a certification training program.  The training sessions are structured and effective.

https://www.catalystsoccertraining.com/

My DD always did privates with trainers that were not coaches at the club she was playing.  Her club coaches never said anything negative.  If anything, the coaches encouraged her to continue the privates.  She started training at Catalyst when she was 14 and has continues to train with during the college summer break.


----------



## outside! (May 11, 2017)

Catalyst is an excellent option. Both of my kids have trained with them. Another great option is Accelerated Performance owned by Shawni Flint. Shawni has also trained both my kids.

http://www.aptrainingsd.com/about-us.html


----------



## Night Owl (May 11, 2017)

If your child is close to you and listens, I suggest as a family approach. Look on line foe videos, talk about them and go to the field and spend time together. You might have to spend a little money on extra balls, cones, net etc.

If child does not listen to you (Like mine), private trainer's is the way to go.


----------



## Sombitch (May 12, 2017)

Kraig Childes from Cardiff is good if he still gives them

Kino too from SD Force

Gabe Arrendondo was always great for the youngers as well


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (May 13, 2017)

Kino Valdez from SD Force
Brennan Tennelle from SDSC


----------



## Surfref (May 13, 2017)

Just an observation from watching my DD, her teammates and friends work with trainers.  IMO the girls that worked with female trainers progressed quicker and did better (played college) than the ones who had male trainers.  My DD worked with female trainers 80 percent of the time.  She has said that her best strength trainer was a male trainer that she worked with her during the HS years.  Skills, agility and speed she prefers the female trainers.  The female trainers were also better at helping her with the mental portion of the game and dealing with the a-hole klicky teammates.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 14, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Just an observation from watching my DD, her teammates and friends work with trainers.  IMO the girls that worked with female trainers progressed quicker and did better (played college) than the ones who had male trainers.  My DD worked with female trainers 80 percent of the time.  She has said that her best strength trainer was a male trainer that she worked with her during the HS years.  Skills, agility and speed she prefers the female trainers.  The female trainers were also better at helping her with the mental portion of the game and dealing with the a-hole klicky teammates.


Klicky teammates usually have an effect (negative) on 'team' play.


----------



## Striker17 (May 14, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Just an observation from watching my DD, her teammates and friends work with trainers.  IMO the girls that worked with female trainers progressed quicker and did better (played college) than the ones who had male trainers.  My DD worked with female trainers 80 percent of the time.  She has said that her best strength trainer was a male trainer that she worked with her during the HS years.  Skills, agility and speed she prefers the female trainers.  The female trainers were also better at helping her with the mental portion of the game and dealing with the a-hole klicky teammates.


Love Alicia but my experience is the opposite. Genuinely do not like female coaches or trainers for my girl. Sorry but even Was turned off by Shannon Macs approach to recruiting and don't get me started on our OC special ones.


----------



## Surfref (May 15, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Love Alicia but my experience is the opposite. Genuinely do not like female coaches or trainers for my girl. Sorry but even Was turned off by Shannon Macs approach to recruiting and don't get me started on our OC special ones.


All kids are different and the smart players/parents do not just go for that big name coach/trainer, they go for the one that best meets the needs of the player and that the player feels comfortable with.


----------

